# 82/83 Firebird Model Question



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey, all...

For a long time, I have been wondering about this, and I finally got around to taking a picture, so I could ask my question... does anyone know if this Firebird model race car was an actual kit that came like that, or are ALL of the body modifications scratch-built? The photo of the car is in an old book on detailing plastic model cars, put out by FSM back when, I think in the early 1990's or so. The article which featured the car states that the wing on the top is custom-built, but I'm wondering about the rest.










Has anyone ever seen this kit? So far, I can't find anything remotely like it on Google or ebay, but then again, I may not know exactly what to search for. Any help is most appreciated!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow. 

Can't say I'm a fan of seeing a poor Firebird turned into... well, whatever that is, but I have also never seen a kit like that. My guess is scratched, and that IS impressive if that's the case. 

Shoulda done it to a Camaro; no one would have cared... :hat:


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

I have to agree that it's a heavily modified kit. The closest I can think of are some MPC 3rd gen Firebird kits that had custom ground effects parts, but none of them were that extreme. Also the wheel openings look enlarged, especially the front ones, plus other mods.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, guys. That's some hella nice custom work on that front bumper add-on. I was hoping that at least part of that assembly was from some existing kit, but I guess not.


----------

